# Best retro gaming devices.



## ThemBats (Feb 22, 2014)

I was doing a little reaserch on this subgect and now am very interested, and it seems will have to buy another device.
At first I thought that NDS is a good console for emulation but now I discoverd that there are devices that are specifacaly MADE for this stuff, and that there is a HUGE community that supports it, which is very cool.
So more specifically I found two devices that sound interesting:

1. GCW-ZERO(which Foxi4 sugested)-Which seems like a very cool thing. It's an open source gaming device that plays everything exept PS1(It tehnically plays PS1 but not very good(yet) as I understand) and N64, and has a TV and HDMI output, and Joystick support.
2. JDX-I don't quite get what it is yet but it looks like it's more powerfull and has better emulation support including PS1 and N64, even PSP.

The impresion I have is that JDX seems like a better choice but I still lean towards GCW.
Even tho JDX is more powerfull and has more emulation(Which is kinda important in a "Retro gaming device"), and other stuff...it also looks like it has more bullshit.
What I want is a dedicated quality gaming device that runs games from past generation consoles and GCW looks exactly like that but JDX looks exactly like a thing that... would make me want to play GCW...I dont know...

I would really like to hear what you guys think.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 22, 2014)

Go for a PSP instead. You get NES/SNES/Sega consoles/PS1/GB/GBC/GBA and N64 (to a point, not very good), plus all of the PSP games. It's also a cheaper option in the long run, you can find a PSP for $50-$60 these days.


----------



## Ryupower (Feb 22, 2014)

yes,
a hacked PSP is also a good "Retro gaming device:"

it has emulators for most classic system, and they run them very well
runs PS1 games very well
there are many good PSP games also

and
with the psp's Component AV Cables, 2000s and 3000s can games can be show on a tv

the PSP also play music videos and can view pics


----------



## ThemBats (Feb 22, 2014)

Even if I have a vita?
And what what PSP I look for 3000, E1000, GO?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 22, 2014)

Yes, a hacked PSP is quite better than a PSP-Mode hacked Vita. Better compatibility, you get sound with PS1 games, and you can keep access to the PSN store. 

You would want a PSP 2000/3000, those were the "better" models out of them all.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 22, 2014)

what about the Sony Xperia Play? Is any good?


----------



## CompassNorth (Feb 22, 2014)

Retron 5 is where it's at....whenever it'll be released.


----------



## ThemBats (Feb 22, 2014)

What about the GO model?
It removes that dumb UMD slot!


----------



## grossaffe (Feb 22, 2014)

CompassNorth said:


> Retron 5 is where it's at....whenever it'll be released.


I believe that's just an android machine with emulators.  I wouldn't waste my money on something like that.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 22, 2014)

The PSP Go would be fine, but do note that the screen is smaller than the other PSP models and there is no "permanent" CFW available for the Go, you have to reapply the CFW each time you boot the PSP Go.

EDIT: I should note that I'm referring to 6.60, 6.20 does indeed have a permanent CFW version for the Go and the 3000 series.


----------



## VatoLoco (Feb 22, 2014)

i have a 3DSxl w/dstwo, PSP, and a GCW0; all full of emulators, games, and homebrew. 
<3 'em all

For the moment I'd recommend getting a PSP, as its been around and has loads of excellent emulators, and most PS1 games run awesome on it.
Then save up and get a Zero, too. It's a fairly new device, but a powerful lil machine with a growing library and lot of potential, and an active dev community.


----------



## ThemBats (Feb 22, 2014)

"The PSP Go would be fine, but do note that the screen is smaller than the other PSP models and there is no "permanent" CFW available for the Go, you have to reapply the CFW each time you boot the PSP Go."

Well that sucks, maybe even more then the UMD.

It's wierd that I made a thread about these "retro gaming machines" that were specifically made to play games from many different past consoles and the best choise is still sony's PSP from like 2005...

EDIT:
Also is there a use for the UMD besides the UMD's.
I know I should ignore this but man... thats the only thing I really hate about PSP's...


----------



## trumpet-205 (Feb 22, 2014)

UMD drive is there for UMD contents, this can be PSP games or UMD movies.

Having UMD drive means you can make clean dump of PSP games on your own.


----------



## ThemBats (Feb 22, 2014)

Can you permanently hack all of the PSP 3000 models?


----------



## trumpet-205 (Feb 22, 2014)

ThemBats said:


> Can you permanently hack all of the PSP 3000 models?


Not if they are on 6.60. You could downgrade to 6.20 for permanent installation but that's risky.

It only takes 7 seconds to boot into CFW for non-permanent installation.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 22, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> The PSP Go would be fine, but do note that the screen is smaller than the other PSP models and there is no "permanent" CFW available for the Go, you have to reapply the CFW each time you boot the PSP Go.


 
That's incorrect you can hack the Go permanently and easily, mine is permanently hacked, check the PSP hacking guide for more info on that. http://gbatemp.net/threads/psp-hacking-modding-f-a-q-start-here.268289/


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 22, 2014)

p1ngpong said:


> That's incorrect you can hack the Go permanently and easily, mine is permanently hacked, check the PSP hacking guide for more info on that. http://gbatemp.net/threads/psp-hacking-modding-f-a-q-start-here.268289/


 
Hmm, I forgot to mention that it was just 6.60 that doesn't have a permanent hack, so I suppose technically you're right.


----------



## ThemBats (Feb 22, 2014)

Ok so... GO and 3000 models that have 6.60 FW can't be permanently hacked without downgading, which need's a second PSP and is a bit riscky. While the rest of the PSP's can be easily downgraded(doesn't require a PSP?) and have a permanent CFW?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 22, 2014)

ThemBats said:


> Ok so... GO and 3000 models that have 6.60 FW can't be permanently hacked without downgading, which need's a second PSP and is a bit riscky. While the rest of the PSP's can be easily downgraded(doesn't require a PSP?) and have a permanent CFW?


 
You don't need another PSP at all to downgrade. Originally you would've needed a Pandora Battery, which is a PSP battery that's been modified to boot the PSP into service mode, but nowadays there are software downgrades you can perform from 6.60->6.20. See here http://gbatemp.net/threads/how-to-softmod-hack-your-psp.293978/ , there's a spoiler titled "Downgrading a 6.60 PSP to 6.20", check that for more info.

It seems our PSP section is a bit of a mess in terms of hacking, Rydian's threads seem to contradict each other at certain points...


----------



## ThemBats (Feb 22, 2014)

So it doesn't matter which PSP you get you'll still be able to hack it, that makes it easier.
Now it's just about the hardware and it seems that PSP GO kinda kicks ass. It has better quallity display, no UMD, an option to attach a ps3 controller, 16Gb Memory.
The only downside is the screen size. Is it comfortable for the eyes to play like snes games and is it comfortable to hold even if I have big hands?


----------



## CompassNorth (Feb 23, 2014)

grossaffe said:


> I believe that's just an android machine with emulators. I wouldn't waste my money on something like that.


It's a great way to play legally owned games, sounds bretty good to me


----------



## trumpet-205 (Feb 23, 2014)

ThemBats said:


> is it comfortable to hold even if I have big hands?


 
Not at all. Many find PSP Go to be cramped for those with big hands.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Feb 23, 2014)

The JXD S7800 looks pretty good to me, has HDMI out and a bunch of other features. 

(This review is kind of long and rambling but he does cover it in depth lol)


----------



## Chocolina (Feb 23, 2014)

Xperia Play really should be avoided like the plague.It was one of those things that was hyped up until it's release, and then... nothing. The biggest, or more accurately, only splashes it ever made were the rumor articles floating around BEFORE its release. Xperia Play only piggy backed off the Playstation brand, and people were smart enough to not buy into it. All the Xperia essentially is, is an outdated Android 2.3 phone with a dedicated gamepad in place of a keyboard. Its not anything special that something like the Moga Pocket hasn't already perfected with current-hardware phones.

PSP really is as perfect as it gets for retro gaming. You get the same, if not better emulation support than GCW Zero at a third of the price, with 7+ long years of homebrew/plugin support.
Native PSP games (7+year library), and support for TV out with the right $10 cable, and a far superior screen size/quality. It also supports memory card sizes up to 64GB with the right adapters. 64 GB on PSP is far more useful than 4+GB on GCWZero. PSP 1xxx to nearly all the 2xxx series can be perm-hacked/flashed last I read, but the later 2xxx models to PSP Go models have their workarounds.

In my opinion PSP is still the 2nd best handheld option in all of mobile gaming right now, even if I havent touched mine in 2 years. Its sheer size of library and practicality of it's customizations makes it just as good as a 3DS+Vita combined, despite its aged hardware.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 24, 2014)

I would go for a PSP2000 just so you dont have to worry about any of that weird 6.60 stuff. I think it comes out on top of the 3000 anyways and keeps the go from 1000s.


----------



## Kalker3 (Feb 24, 2014)

Chocolina said:


> It also supports memory card sizes up to 64GB with the right adapters. 64 GB on PSP is far more useful than 4+GB on GCWZero.



Let's not forget that it's possible to have 2 64GB micro SDs in a dual slot adapter in order to have more than 100GB of space. That might be an overkill, but some people (like me) could easily fill the PSP with ISOs and ROMs.


----------



## Pleng (Feb 24, 2014)

ThemBats said:


> The impresion I have is that JDX seems like a better choice but I still lean towards GCW....it also looks like it has more bullshit.
> JDX looks exactly like a thing that... would make me want to play GCW


 
Sounds to me like you've already made your mind up!

I personally love my JXDS7800B (and not just because of the catchy name ) precisely _because_ it's also an Android tab (I guess that's what you mean by 'has more bullshit'?) - I can be playing chess one minute, watching a movie the next, write a quick email, then rip into a game of Daytona, or New Super Mario Bros next. Plus Sega is pretty good with supporting the in built controls so Sonic 1, 2 and 4 run beautifully.

Mind you, I justified the purchase as I _needed_ a new tab and it was around about the price I was planning to pay for one, anyway. I couldn't justify purchasing a dedicated gaming device. But then again... there isn't a dedicated gaming device around that matches the JXD for power. So yea; the only thing the GCW has 'going for it', as far as I can tell is the incredibly low resolution - which retro purists seem to believe is a "good thing"

The only issue with the JXD -and it is a big one- is that a handful of users have received units with some pretty bad operational defects... and there seems to be zero support from the resellers and manufacturer when this occurs. Though I understand the GCW isn't without its problems too


----------



## Chocolina (Feb 24, 2014)

Kalker3 said:


> Let's not forget that it's possible to have 2 64GB micro SDs in a dual slot adapter in order to have more than 100GB of space. That might be an overkill, but some people (like me) could easily fill the PSP with ISOs and ROMs.


Can it do 128? I know some of the firmwares supports theoretical sizes up to 2TB, but I didn't think the hardware itself was XC compatible. I thought 64GB was the max due to 2x32's still being classified as HC.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Feb 24, 2014)

Chocolina said:


> Can it do 128? I know some of the firmwares supports theoretical sizes up to 2TB, but I didn't think the hardware itself was XC compatible. I thought 64GB was the max due to 2x32's still being classified as HC.


Let's clear up some confusion here.

First PSP communicates in MSPD mode. PSP does not understand a thing about SDHC or SDXC. It treats whatever was in the memory slot as a MSPD card.

These microSD adapters that people were using uses a bridge chip to convert SD signal to MSPD signal. These adapters are flaky. If you are lucky you could find one that can accepts 64 GB per slot.

As far as SDHC vs SDXC is concerned, there are two version of SDXC: 3.0 and 4.0. 3.0 is merely SDHC + exFAT, while 4.0 is a completely different format that breaks backward compatibility with SDHC. If the card you are using is rated at UHS-1, then it is a 3.0. Anything faster than UHS-1 is 4.0.


----------



## cdoty (Feb 24, 2014)

Chocolina said:


> Xperia Play really should be avoided like the plague.It was one of those things that was hyped up until it's release, and then... nothing.


 
There are plenty of Xperia Play optimized games in the Google Play store, and 6 PlayStation games available. You can also play Playstation Mobile games on it, from the PSN store.

It can be found cheap on Ebay, and is better than most of the cheap Android game systems available. The only complaints are the size of the phone, and the 'analog' sticks; It's too thin to be held comfortably, and the analog simulation pads are useless.


----------



## ThemBats (Feb 25, 2014)

Does anyone know hows the battery on the PSPGo. People are saying mixed things about it.


----------



## Count Duckula (Feb 25, 2014)

ThemBats said:


> Does anyone know hows the battery on the PSPGo. People are saying mixed things about it.


I use a go as my main portable emulation system, just more comfortable to hold than a phone+controller.

At a guess I'd say about 4 hours with an emulator and 2nd lowest screen brightness, which is still really bright in a dimly lit room.

Emulators for 8 bit systems are normally fine with the PSP CPU clocked at 222mhz, 16 bit I'd normally go with 333mhz which does mean a bit shorter battery life.


----------

